# Uploading Gopro videos at the highest possible quality



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

Ive got a hero wide and every time I upload the video the quality gets way crappier. Ive tried vimeo and youtube. Are there certain options I need to be clicking on?


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Are you using an editing software program? I use iMovieHD to edit my vids and it gives you a few uploading options as to the size and quality, or you can upload in full quality, it just takes hours!


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

oddly - and sadly - enough, I get the best quality when I upload to pinkbike. grrr. What are you using to edit?


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Make sure that your computer is actually importing the file at full resolution. Sometimes the default setting will be lower to help save memory.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Youtube and Vimeo transcode. If you host your own website, you can upload at whatever res you want. If you use Youtube or Vimeo, you can upload in hi-res, but you won't get the original quality that you shot it at.


----------



## 4JawChuck (Dec 1, 2008)

I've used zshare.net for large videos, one of the few that allow gig size video uploads for free. You have to download them to get full resolution as the online player interpolates the video.


----------



## MTB_prodigy (Jun 16, 2007)

Ive used Imovie and windows movie maker. I save the videos at the highest quality possible. When I open the project back up later and watch it the quality is still good. But after I upload it, it gets worse. Also when uploading I choose the highest settings as well.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

You have to use the proper rendering settings after you edit... 
http://vimeo.com/help/compression
I've had pretty good luck rendering uncompressed, then running the file through handbrake. (free program)


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Swell Guy said:


> Youtube and Vimeo transcode. If you host your own website, you can upload at whatever res you want. If you use Youtube or Vimeo, you can upload in hi-res, but you won't get the original quality that you shot it at.


You can upload the original source file and make available for download than others can download the source file in its original quality but otherwise - you're right Vimeo will display max quality at ~ 5,000kbps


----------



## reizenikker (Feb 2, 2014)

*Video can be different, with us.*

Hello, for last year we are tried to create video hosting for action sports footage.

Please, have a look at Revert.TV Life through Action

Here we are trying to provide you with the complete set of tools for learning how to improve your riding experience and skills.You are welcome to join us and share your achievements and amazing tricks with other riders.

Revert.TV Life through Action

Really need your feedback.


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

MTB_prodigy said:


> Ive used Imovie and windows movie maker. I save the videos at the highest quality possible. When I open the project back up later and watch it the quality is still good. But after I upload it, it gets worse. Also when uploading I choose the highest settings as well.


Dude just use pinkbike. I know pinkbike is lame and filled of douche nozzle teenagers but their video up loader is the best on the net

here is some side by side examples
















Its just a better format. everything uploads quicker and they dont ding you for using music like you tube will sometimes do.

Ive had limited success with vimeo. Its good only for short clips otherwise you have to pay for the regular version and even then the up load times are still too long.


----------

